# OSHA "Safety Police or Thieves"



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.professionalroofing.net/article.aspx?id=1888


In my Saga of dealing with the Safety Police, I learned that the Obama administration increased there funding quite a bit "not sure how much" but their office south of Boston has around 40 complience officers that essentially go around writing tickets. Trust me if they show up on your job they will find somthing. Im starting to really hate my government. I wish they would do somthing about almost all my competitors who hire non-Americans.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

wcb here in canada, %&#@ waste of money, they dont help they just write tickets...useless!!


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

OSHA training does help when the employees actually use it and if more contractors valued safety on the jobsite there would be alot less deaths especially in roofing.

charlotte nc roofing | fort mill sc roofers | gastonia roofing company


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

There are some good things in the training, but lets cut the crap and be honest here, Its 90% BS. made by people who have never been on a roof. Saftey is mostly common sence and proper training. The accidents are usually those crews that use unskilled labor. Our tax dollars would much better well served by having the feds round up the illegal aliens and punish those who employ them, rather than picking the pocket of an honest american contractor for some minusha.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

With the cost of workplace accidents these days having a possible financial damaging impact of millions of dollars it makes good economical as well as business and socially acceptable sense to learn everything about OSHA safety training. 
____________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I just feel so much safer now that big brother government has increased the funding for OSHA under the Obama administration. If they have it there way there will eventually be no more middle class or small business.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

siddle said:


> With the cost of workplace accidents these days having a possible financial damaging impact of millions of dollars it makes good economical as well as business and socially acceptable sense to learn everything about OSHA safety training.
> ____________________
> 
> Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


This is what private insurance can cover as well, dont need the govt. running it, especially people that have never stepped on a roof or any other kind of jobsite..f'n joke! and yes its plain common sense for safety.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I do agree. Thats something a private insurance can cover.
___________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been in the safety field for over 8 years now...2.5 years in Roofing, 2.5 years in Commercial Construction and 3.5 Years in General Industry.. The bottom line is, no matter if you are as Amrican as the Apple Pie, Mexican or Polish a Fall from a roof will most likely kill you and if it does not kill you, you will spend the rest of your life wishing that it did... See what you guys don't see is the inpact that such an accident will have on your mental health.... You have a routine, Monday-Friday get up at 5am, go to the yard, pick up materials, be at the jobsite by 7am, finish up by 4pm, get back home by 5pm, shower, eat dinner, play with kids, watch the sports channel, do the wife, go to sleep...NOW, you fall, you break every bone in your body, you spend the next 3 months in the hospital, you go home, you're confined to bed rest, you can't move, can't go to the shitter, your wife wipes your ass, your little kids take your remote control, you cant even schratch your own balls.... You get depressed, you start hating your kids, your wife, you soon start thinking why did this happen to me... Your Workers Comp. is only paying out 66.6% of your pay, not nearly enough what you used to bring home. You cant do side jobs no more, $$$ is tight, you cant afford the same standard of living as you used to. Instead eating steaks Saturdays, you get to enjoy Chicken, instead drinking Miller Lite, you now have to drink Bud Lite... anyways, you fall short on the payments of your credit cards, car loans, home loan....you're wife cant do her nails and hair anymore at the spa. Shit starts to hit the Financial Fan...Next comes Foreclosure on your house, your wife leaves you, then she takes you to court over child support, you are royally fucked...It's 2 years since the accident, you're just starting to learn how to walk again... Your lawyers tell you that the best offer they have is $100K... Shit you use to make that in a normal year + side jobs...Life used to be good, you used to live the ALL AMERICAN DREAM... You settle, since you need the cash, the lawyer takes 35%, your left with $65K, No Job, No House, No Wife, No Kids, No Friends....Was it all worth it? Was is so hard to nail that anchor to the ridge and tie off? Maybe you got cought by OSHA that day, and maybee you avoided all that, maybee that $4,000 Citation saved your life, saved you family, and allowed you to continue to come back home every night... THINK ABOUT THAT next time you get up on that roof... And to those that say "Common Sence", there is no such thing when it comes to safety, if there was, then there would be no need for OSHA and a Safety Guy like me...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Guess what safety guy...you being around doesnt make less accidents, they still happen, like its been pointed out if it wasnt for the money you wouldnt be there...nice story tho..:no:..and no such thing as common sense?? LOL..ummm safety is common sense safety guy..LOL :yes:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Safety_Guy said:


> You have a routine, Monday-Friday get up at 5am, go to the yard, pick up materials, be at the jobsite by 7am, finish up by 4pm, get back home by 5pm, shower, eat dinner, play with kids, watch the sports channel, do the wife, go to sleep...


Close but no cigar.





Safety_Guy said:


> You get depressed, you start hating your kids, your wife, you soon start thinking why did this happen to me... Your Workers Comp. is only paying out 66.6% of your pay, not nearly enough what you used to bring home. You cant do side jobs no more, $$$ is tight, you cant afford the same standard of living as you used to. Instead eating steaks Saturdays, you get to enjoy Chicken, instead drinking Miller Lite, you now have to drink Bud Lite... anyways, you fall short on the payments of your credit cards, car loans, home loan....you're wife cant do her nails and hair anymore at the spa. Shit starts to hit the Financial Fan...Next comes Foreclosure on your house, your wife leaves you, then she takes you to court over child support, you are royally fucked...It's 2 years since the accident, you're just starting to learn how to walk again...


You forgot wife gets part time job




Safety_Guy said:


> Your lawyers tell you that the best offer they have is $100K... Shit you use to make that in a normal year + side jobs...Life used to be good, you used to live the ALL AMERICAN DREAM...



No Safety guys may make a 100k a year. I do not make near that amount.




Safety_Guy said:


> You settle, since you need the cash, the lawyer takes 35%, your left with $65K, No Job, No House, No Wife, No Kids, No Friends....Was it all worth it? Was is so hard to nail that anchor to the ridge and tie off? Maybe you got cought by OSHA that day, and maybee you avoided all that, maybee that $4,000 Citation saved your life, saved you family, and allowed you to continue to come back home every night... THINK ABOUT THAT next time you get up on that roof...


Where exactly on the ridge are you suppose to nail the anchor? An improperly installed anchor is worse then none at all. Now when you fall you have a chunk of metal falling on you also. Its not always as simple as nailing in an anchor. 



Safety_Guy said:


> And to those that say "Common Sence", there is no such thing when it comes to safety, if there was, then there would be no need for OSHA and a Safety Guy like me...


I am all for safety. We have spent, honestly I don't even want to know but its over what you think we make in a year, on safety equipment and training. You said there is no such thing as "common Sense" in saftey? Really, you don't just walk off the edge right? That is common sense. I honestly am getting tired of all the safety talk, Yes are guys us it every job. We have had OSHA on our jobs a few times. 1 minor violation at of all of the visits. I think there is a way better then a 10k fine. 

I went to a couple training seminars recently, one of the most interesting things I learned. OHSA is really only out to make money. Look at all the jobs they go on and all the fines they give out. Rarely do they not give a fine. They have to, to prove their worth to the government. 

There will always be accidents on jobs, no matter what the field. I know OHSA says they are trying to "prevent" more I disagree. Some of their rules actually make tripping falls more common. 

I honestly could go on and on and on but I won't. I will leave you with this. We use to hire a "safety guy" to come in and teach us safety every so often. He was let go because he didn't know the OSHA rules and basically just had a very well paid easy job. I honestly hope You are better then that. I have ran in to some safety guys that work full time for GC's some of them are over the top. To each their own.

I will agree with you on one thing. Falls suck, I've seen a couple and its not pretty it screw up a persons life quickly if they let it.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I sometimes don't understand some of the logic behind the comments I just read... It's like saying "we don't need cops to write speeding tickets or lock up people for DUI's" ITS COMMON SENSE that if you drink, your judgement of distance and timing is off, therefore increasing your risk for a potential accident that may result in your own death or the death of another person... But yet all of us, at some point in our life drank and drove a car... Where was our Common Sense then?... And if we took away the police and stopped enforcing the law, next thing we would hear is, Where was the Police?, this accident could have been prevented if we had more cops enforcing the law.....
The law is what makes us think twice about what we do on the daily basis (legal/criminal/safety...etc..) We know that if we break the law and get caught, there will be a hefty fine. Can you put a price tag on your life? Think about that...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup the day has come..when ppl like "safety guy" makes an honest working guy feel like a criminal..get a real job...were ya picked on when you were a kid or something?


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I have nothing against anyone working hard. I applaud you guys for doing something that i'm not cut out for. We all make a choice to do something that will bring food to the table. You chose your profession and I chose mine. I just happen to be on a differant team. At the end we all can be winners if we fallow safety rules. Afeterall, the ultimate trophy for playing this game is that you get to live another day.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Safety_Guy said:


> I sometimes don't understand some of the logic behind the comments I just read... It's like saying "we don't need cops to write speeding tickets or lock up people for DUI's" ITS COMMON SENSE that if you drink, your judgement of distance and timing is off, therefore increasing your risk for a potential accident that may result in your own death or the death of another person... But yet all of us, at some point in our life drank and drove a car... Where was our Common Sense then?... And if we took away the police and stopped enforcing the law, next thing we would hear is, Where was the Police?, this accident could have been prevented if we had more cops enforcing the law.....
> The law is what makes us think twice about what we do on the daily basis (legal/criminal/safety...etc..) We know that if we break the law and get caught, there will be a hefty fine. Can you put a price tag on your life? Think about that...


You clearly didn't read my whole post.


----------



## lsaver07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Safety Guy, 


Last I looked this was a forum for contractors. Hard working guys sharing info to help others in their field. Don't get sand in your vagina every time someone takes a crack at you. You came here spreading your bullshit of an opinion but you want to be respected? You can have your opinion and be wrong too. Now go get one of those 50' safety ropes and jump off a 25' bridge. That way when you die your "safety buddies" down at the Screwthehardworkingguyburea can sue the bridge builder for not building the bridge high enough...
Merry Christmas


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember years ago VOSHA came onto our site- cloudy day and stopped work- (harnesses are for climbing rocks not roofs) and my boss chased the VOSHA guy to his truck and he left and to my knowledge never another word. 

There are serious consequences to work related injuries that I'm sure we can all agree. Nobody chose roofing because they are pussies. 

However new rules on fall protection is the reason why I don't work commercial roofs anymore. But I own harnesses, place planks along gutter lines on 6/12 or greater and nowadays I wear the harnesses where I feel they are a safety measure opposed to a trip hazard. VOSHA... they are hanging right there in the trailer behind the extension cords I have with black electrical tape wrapped around- (To keep the ends from pulling off not repairs from miscalculated saw cuts).


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

lsaver07 said:


> Hey Safety Guy,
> 
> 
> Last I looked this was a forum for contractors. Hard working guys sharing info to help others in their field. Don't get sand in your vagina every time someone takes a crack at you. You came here spreading your bullshit of an opinion but you want to be respected? You can have your opinion and be wrong too. Now go get one of those 50' safety ropes and jump off a 25' bridge. That way when you die your "safety buddies" down at the Screwthehardworkingguyburea can sue the bridge builder for not building the bridge high enough...
> Merry Christmas


Hey Dipshit....Last time I checked all my posts were posted in the "SAFETY" section of this forumn. I believe that the creators of this site understand the value of SAFETY, Therefore they created the "SAFETY" section. By all means, if you dont value your life then what the hell are you doing checking the one section that is designed to give you tips on how to work safely so at the end of the day you go back home to your family?
I'm not here to bust on anyone, i'm here because i value you guys for what you do. I have MAD respect for every roofer, I think it takes a special talent to be a roofer. I'm not here to piss anyone off, but rather give advice on Fall Protection. If you dont want my advice then dont read my posts.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> However new rules on fall protection is the reason why I don't work commercial roofs anymore.


I think the new rules complicated the residential side. Commercial rules have nearly been the same for years. The think I like is on 90% of our jobs we can use some other form of fall protection other then a harness. Where as residential relies heavily on a Harness. Unless you install some form of guard rail but its really not worth it on a 2 or 3 day job. Where as commercial if your there even a week, guard rails can still quickly be put up.

We all know how much it sucks to work in a harness all day. I don't even like wearing them in man lifts.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey safety guy take your crap and go cram it back where ya got it from with the rest of you fine giving pieces of #@$%!! we put up with ya on jobsites cuz we have to, but i sure dont want to read your shit at nite at home and i do believe the moderators meant other ROOFERS safety ideas..not wannabes! or fine giving shits like you!


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> Hey safety guy take your crap and go cram it back where ya got it from with the rest of you fine giving pieces of #@$%!! we put up with ya on jobsites cuz we have to, but i sure dont want to read your shit at nite at home and i do believe the moderators meant other ROOFERS safety ideas..not wannabes! or fine giving shits like you!


Hey Interloc, If u have to sit up at night and get all worked up about my posts, then you have bigger issues then I suspected. My piece of shit advice is only intended for people who are wise enought to use it, obviously you dont fall in to that category. I hope that you dont ever have to take on the burden of loosing a worker on one of your jobs sites. You do what you do best, stay pist at the entire world, cause if the world dont turn around you, then you throw a tentrum fit like a little kid. Grow up man. And like I stated earlier, if you dont like my posts, then dont read them and dont reply to them. Last thing I want you to do is loose sleep at night over my piece of shit advice.


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

Safety Guy.... I am in the Charlotte area. Where should I look for a consultant to conduct on the job site training in fall protection and any other safety compliance issues? 

I know that I could do a search of the internet, but I was wondering if there is a special organization for this or could I go through OSHA for a certified instructor.

Thanks..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

RidgelineRoofing said:


> Safety Guy.... I am in the Charlotte area. Where should I look for a consultant to conduct on the job site training in fall protection and any other safety compliance issues?
> 
> I know that I could do a search of the internet, but I was wondering if there is a special organization for this or could I go through OSHA for a certified instructor.
> 
> Thanks..


Did you try here - http://www.safetync.org/charlottedirections.htm

You could do a local GOOGLE search and call a safety consulting company, but that will cost you some coin. Another option is to contact your Workers Compensation Insurance agent and request a safety JSA or JHA (Jobsite Safety Analysis or Jobsite Hazard Analysis) done at oneof your sites. Since your already paying into the WC, these safety visits are usually at no cost to you. Another way is to contact the local National Safety Council or Construction Safety Council and ask for their training calendar or visit www.nsc.org You can also ask them if they can come out and do an OSHA Type inspection on your site, they will do this for a small fee, but will not report you to OSHA. And last but not least you can contact Your local OSHA office and ask for the small business on site consulting. It is free and they DONT CITE YOU if they find things that are not in compliance. By doing this, you show them that you are willing to strengten your safety program, plus you build a positive report with them which can become usefull in the future if they do show up and do an inspection on you. Read below about OSHA's FREE on site consulting program. I hope this helps.

OSHA's Free On-site Consultation Program provides on-site assistance to small employers in protecting their workers from potential occupational hazards. In FY 2010, OSHA provided free assistance to over 30,000 small businesses covering 1.5 million workers in helping them create safe and healthy work environments. Read more about OSHA's Free On-site Consultation Program!

http://www.osha.gov/dcsp/smallbusiness/consult.html

If i can be of any more help, please ask

P.S. stay away from the online 10-hour courses, you wan to have an actual interaction with an instructor.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Hey Interloc, If u have to sit up at night and get all worked up about my posts, then you have bigger issues then I suspected. My piece of shit advice is only intended for people who are wise enought to use it, obviously you dont fall in to that category. I hope that you dont ever have to take on the burden of loosing a worker on one of your jobs sites. You do what you do best, stay pist at the entire world, cause if the world dont turn around you, then you throw a tentrum fit like a little kid. Grow up man. And like I stated earlier, if you dont like my posts, then dont read them and dont reply to them. Last thing I want you to do is loose sleep at night over my piece of shit advice.


 Aint pist, oh and dont let your head get to big..it aint your advise its your bosses..you know the ones who love to fine the honest working guy..and all this advise YOU supposedly give is as said by many..wait for it................ COMMON SENSE!! which most COMMON SENSED ppl follow, so get off your high horse and find a real job...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

@Interloc He can't give any fines. He is a safety inspector not an OSHA inspector. He trains and inspects job sites. More then likely hired by the contractor or general contractor to evaluate safety. I would suspect that anyone could hire him to do safety audits. He is not "the man" you are making him out to be.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

is it true safety guy you one of them guys,...kinda like a rent a cop..hmm


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> is it true safety guy you one of them guys,...kinda like a rent a cop..hmm


Sure man, i'm halfway to Canada.... I'm comming to get you !!!! Lol :laughing:


----------

